# flower strategy?



## amemome (Dec 18, 2017)

What's your flower strategy?

I know it's day 1 of gardening but I'd love to hear what everyone is doing with flowers!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Just trying to grow all the different types so I can X-Pollinate them all, I'm not selling any of them yet, besides the one we had to sell in the tutorial.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m hoarding all my rare and double rare flowers and trying to cross polenate rares with normals in my inventory when rares sprout up to get rare seeds. 
Ones I feel comfortable with the number of rares I have stock piled I’ll probably start Cross pollinating rares with other rares


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm going for one of each hybrid type in my garden so that people will want to cross-pollinate and give me friendship powder as a result. I'm willing to use up some of my duplicate rares for this, since they decrease the chance of getting some of the common colors.


----------

